# Wood vs Pellet Stove



## whchunter (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone have either and what are the pros and cons? Any recommendations and brand name and a distributor/installer?


----------



## tcward (Dec 15, 2010)

Haven't owned one personally, but my uncle owned a pellet stove that would also burn corn (a soapstone one I think) He loved it because of half the mess of wood. Only downside was you had to buy your pellets or corn.


----------



## flyingfrog509 (Dec 19, 2010)

I've heard from a friend who researched this that pellets are kind of hard to find.  He was north of Atlanta.


----------



## Backcountry (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a buck stove (wood burner) with blower.  it'll run you out of the house if the fire gets too big....haha.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 19, 2010)

My parents have had a pellet stove since 1994.  They have had to replace the gasket around the door 2x... that's it.

As far as availability of pellets, they rarely have a problem.  I think there was a shortage one season, but that's about it.  

They have a ranch with @2000 sq ft and it will make it very, very warm.


----------

